# Identiteitskaart lezer werk niet meer

## mega_flow

Hallo

app-crypt/eid-mw werk niet meer samen met firefox op mijn systeem.

De eigelijke programma kan mijn identiteitskaart lezen, maar met firefox wilt deze niet werken.

Als ik firefox start klaagt de addon dat er geen software gevonden is.

iemand een idee wat er fout kan lopen ?

app-crypt/eid-mw-4.4.11 dialogs gtk p11v220

www-client/firefox-60.3.0-r1 dbus gmp-autoupdate hwaccel screenshot startup-notification system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-sqlite

----------

## jpsollie

ben je zeker dat de PC/SC daemon draait en de scanner herkent?

de oplossing loopt via verschillende stukjes software:

1 website

2 firefox plugin

3 eid middleware

4. pcsc-lite daemon (deze mag pas draaien nadat je EID lezer is aangesloten, heeft geen plug&play)

5. kaartkezer

6. id kaart

ik heb 4 geregistreerd in udev om te werkeen met autostart alss ik de kaartlezer aansluit.  laat maar weten of dat zou helpen, dan post ik de rules file.

----------

## avdb

 *jpsollie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ik heb 4 geregistreerd in udev om te werkeen met autostart alss ik de kaartlezer aansluit.  laat maar weten of dat zou helpen, dan post ik de rules file.

 

Moet je die dan manueel registreren in udev? Heb deze week Arch Linux op mijn vader's laptop geinstalleerd en die kon er ook niet mee lachen toen zijn identiteitskaartlezer het niet deed op Linux maar wel op Windows.

----------

